# Bumble Bee



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bumble Bee was looking awfully cute today.
























Sneaking around in the shadows.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

What a sweet face!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She's such a cutie!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BEEEEEEE! what a cutie!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She does look cute!! Love the 1st pic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww I love Bee she's soooooooo cute


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Third photo super, you realize that green outdoor carpet is perfect background for her. Pops out. Put the flash on. On automatic it won't flash outside even though it can use just a little, plus I find when flash is on the focus is just a little better.

Her physique is awesome. Perfect for a pit in my opinion.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly, Bee is one pretty looking gal!!! She's really coming along nicely.:clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx all!

The flash is on its just an old crappy camera lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh. What. Ever.

Like there's a time when she could _*not*_ look cute. You need to get her in the show ring. UKC GRCH Bumble Bee.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh. What. Ever.
> 
> Like there's a time when she could _*not*_ look cute. You need to get her in the show ring. UKC GRCH Bumble Bee.


I know I have been so lazy lol. I am in the middle of a job switch, but the shows this next month are all southern anyhow ( I am northern), but they have several shows that I travel to those areas coming up. So in June, July and August she should get in plenty of ring time. She is so UKC type I think she will do rather well.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I hope you will be pleasantly surprised when you start showing her. I love her type and her expression.


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

beautiful pit...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Bee is maturing nicely ... ugh I can just snatch her up Holly!! loll


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly! She's just beautiful, as always! What more can we say!? Good luck to you and her in the future. Can't wait to read about it!


----------

